# Are you still worry about the roof leaking? Stitch bond fabric help you



## jiaheindustry (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear All, Are you still worry about the roof leaking? Don't worry. Polyester stitch bond non woven fabric can help you. PET stitch bond non woven fabric have an advantage of high strength, good performance, eco friendly and anti corrosion and widely used in repairing the roof leaks and roof maintaining. If you not use this fabric in your roof, please contact us to purchase the fabric. this fabric can help your house safe in 10 years


----------

